

With a watch called Time and Kickstarter return, Pebble's not backing down - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/time-bandit-pebble-s-new-weapon-in-its-battle-with-apple-and-android-watches-6e6f4cc6d372

======
lumisota
"Those ordering early will have an opportunity to upgrade their purchases if
they prefer whatever deluxe versions may appear in the coming few weeks."

A Steel version?

